# I think I may have screwed an insurance company



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Right, seem to have got a very good quote of an insurance company.

£774.07 fully comp on a GTST. Most others have come in around the £1k mark. The excess is £200 aswell which makes a change. Now I personally think the girl on the phone has cocked up as when another girl confirmed the policy details today she asked whether it was an RX7, I said no and she checked the other details and she has Skyline GTST down. Allegedly the "RX7 is the UK name for it as it is a grey import". I have confirmed the price and will be putting my deposit down ASAP. Now what do I need, other than the cover note to stop them redoing my policy when they figure out they have cocked up, if they ever do.

I know I should be sensible and double and triple check everything but I have a chance to screw and insurance company and I am damn well going to take it  

I was thinking about getting them to fax a temporary cover note over as I need to buy tax tomorrow. Hopefully once I get all that and the price I should be OK.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Surely if they sold you the policy and the insurance certificate says 'Skyline GTST' then that's what it's insured as, regardless of what you were quoted on. IMHO.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I doubt the insurance on a RX7 would be cheaper than a GTS-t - so IMHO you might be getting a BAD deal  

But if you're happy and you get the documents - go for it


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

It's a good deal simply because everyone else has quoted me in the £1000s. I would query it but to be honest I am up nearly £300 already so don't see any reason to look a gift horse in the mouth by trying to save another £50 or so. We shall see what happens


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

just got another quote through from Tett Hamilton as they were panicking that I was cancelling. They have offered £674.94 with an excess of only £350 so I have taken that. I am not sure to be happy or angry as their renewal was £1000.....


----------

